# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Проверка на кейлоггеры

## Zwenata

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как проверить ноутбук на кейлогеры?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Здравствуйте,

Например, вот так: https://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=290-virus-detector

----------


## Zwenata

спасибо. кейлоггеры не нашлись

----------

